# Good Study Apps For Android?



## jediwill (May 24, 2012)

Im an EMT-B trying to do some studying for P-School before I enroll....are there any good books on Kindle or Android apps you guys could reccomend?


----------



## CANDawg (May 24, 2012)

Informed has their ALS and BLS guides on the iPhone store, not sure about Android. Not specifically for studying, but handy!


----------



## jediwill (May 24, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## RemoveTheFear (May 24, 2012)

I use the Medscape app frequently. Great for researching drugs, diseases and conditions, and came in very handy when having to write up differentials. ECG Rhythms is not bad for learning basic dysrhythmias. And Speed Anatonmy is pretty fun to keep up with basic anatomy. 

Looked into ACLS/BLS guides and such, but never really found one I liked, or the reviews didn't justify the cost.

A buddy of mine bought electronic versions of his paramedic books. They were a bit cheaper, and the ability to search, copy and paste came in handy for some of our classwork.

I got an iPad and started buying most of my med apps for it. There are some really nice 3d anatomy apps for it. Also a EKG monitor simulator that lets you practice synchronized cardioversion and pacing. DxDiagnosaurus was great for coming up with differentials. PPP has all the protocols for hundreds of services and it updates them as they change. One other was a cool little CPR game. While it is set in the ER I found it helpful for working through ACLS codes. You might see if there are Android versions of any of those. I can give you specific names of the apps if interested.


----------



## jediwill (May 24, 2012)

Sure...id appreciate it.


----------



## tslroper (Jun 6, 2012)

Sorry to bump, but id like the names of some of those apps as well. Specifically the EKG simulator...


----------



## RemoveTheFear (Jun 13, 2012)

Doh! Sorry for the late reply.

The monitor simulator, where you can defib, pace, cardiovert, &c. is called 'ECG Rhythm', that is an iPad app. There was not an Android equivalent by that name on the Google Play Store.

'ECGRhythyms' is the one that tests you over a variety of basic dysrhythmias. It is by Anesoft. I have it on both my iPad and Android phone.

DxSaurus helps in coming up with differential diagnoses in a variety of ways, by symptom, by condition, &c. On the iPad, Android version is called Diagnosaurus.

PPP (Paramedic Protocol Provider) is available for both Android iPad/iPhone/iTouch. Over 300 protocols for various services. Automatically updates them when they change.

CPR Game is, well, the CPR game, set in the ER, it does follow the latest ACLS recommendations. I found it pretty useful for brushing up on ACLS protocols, and different enough from just reading down through the flowchart, that it made you think about what you were really doing, what took precedent, what order to do things. Did not find the same game on Android.

In general, I tend to find more variety and better apps for the iP* than for Android. Hopefully that wil change going forward, and there will be same quality apps on both platforms.

I'll just put 'paramedic' or 'medical' as a search term in the App store and see what turns up. A couple of fairly cool apps I found that way was 'SoundBuilder', from Littman, that plays various heart tones, shows where best to auscultate for those heart tones and then has an animated video of what is going on in the heart during those heart tones. The other is 'Vital Signs' by Phillips, that uses the iPad's camera to measure your heart and breathing rate.


----------



## crazychick (Jun 26, 2012)

thank you very very much!!!! Im getting back into ems and any help is awesome


----------

